# Fake Cubans



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

So about 4 months ago my little brother went to Mexico and picked up me a 5 pack of Cohiba's in a glass top box for 80$. I did some research and yep they were fake. So they were sitting in my humi until yesterday. I was thinking if they were fake why take up room in my humi. So i opened the box. Being able to just peel off the country seal and the holographic seal just confirmed their lack of authenticity. On to the smoke. A little harsh, not too consistent, very easy draw (like a slurpy straw), very loose and I couldn't get an ash over 1 inch to save my life. Here are some pics for all of you to see. I hope this helps other nubees avoid getting scammed.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Yup,as fake as fake can be. X:hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The shittiest part of this story is that your little brother got them for you, in his mind figuring that he got his big bro some premium Cohibas. It's sad people like him are out their getting hoodwinked for their hard earned cash.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Rule #1. Glass top = fake :BS


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Hate to hear that! School your brother on how to spot them so in the future when he wants to do something nice like this, he'll be spending his hard earned money on the real deal.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

It's unfortunate that he ended up spending his money on fakes but in the end it's the thought that counts.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, but I have to ask as we all face this decision at one point or another. Did you tell him he bought fakes?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mexico is rough, man.

I wouldn't buy cigars down there even from the LCDH, since I've heard stories of employees at La Casa bringing in good-looking fakes and selling them as real, pocketing the money and raping yet another poor bastard.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Having been here a year, and joining after doing the same thing your brother did (only paid $20 for em though), I have this to say. I wonder just how pissed Habanos SA and the Cohiba factories are that those ugly as hell fugazzi's get sold when their product is all that is beautiful and right about packaging and rolling a Cuban cigar.


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow that sucks man..shame too I think the glass top cohiba boxes look cool :ss That is why I only smoke NCubans at the moment, I'm personally not educated/experienced enough to tell the differences in whats fake or real.

BTW how did it taste?


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Those, my friend, would fly a pooch to the moon.

And $80, too. That sucks big time.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

BroNeilson said:


> Wow that sucks man..shame too I think the glass top cohiba boxes look cool :ss That is why I only smoke NCubans at the moment, I'm personally not educated/experienced enough to tell the differences in whats fake or real.
> 
> BTW how did it taste?


It isn't that hard really...once you smoke and handle the real deal a few times you will get the hang of it. I don't have any experience with cabs, but dress boxes always have the same consistent presentation, reagardless of brand...And once you have been around them even just a little bit, you can tell by smell and taste rather easily...They really do have a different quality than NC's.


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah I had to tell my brother that they were not real but he did get a lesson on finding real cubans. He is going back to mexico in a couple of monthes and he said he is going to go to the place he bought them and warn everyone "FAKE CUBANS FAKE CUBANS!!!"


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, those are very fake.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Sell them on eBay as *Collectable Ersatz Cohibas* with rare packaging. Not intended for consumption.:r


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Sell them on eBay as *Collectable Ersatz Cohibas* with rare packaging. Not intended for consumption.:r


good idea but i smoked one of them already


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> and raping yet another poor bastard.


I can handle getting a fake cigar, but jeez, getting raped in Mexico sure seems like the icing on the cake.:hn


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I can handle getting a fake cigar, but jeez, getting raped in Mexico sure seems like the icing on the cake.:hn


yeah at least give my bro a corona or something


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

CIGARTOYZ said:


> Yeah I had to tell my brother that they were not real but he did get a lesson on finding real cubans. He is going back to mexico in a couple of monthes and he said he is going to go to the place he bought them and warn everyone "FAKE CUBANS FAKE CUBANS!!!"


That may be a bad idea.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

That really sucks. Especially since your bro was trying to do something nice for you and ends up getting taken. But hey, you both learned something new so there is that positive. I'd hold onto the box though because the glass top cohiba box is the most notorious fake cuban item and as such is somewhat of a collectors item. It makes for a good story and a place to store your cutters and lighters.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> That may be a bad idea.


Yeah... I wouldn't want to be making a scene, just to be safe.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd wish I had a fiver to hang on my wall. If purchasing one didn't mean contributing to a bad cause I'd grab one for the novelty.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Yeah, those are very fake.


Oh come on man... How would you know??

I mean look at your avatar.

Sheesh!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CIGARTOYZ said:


> Yeah I had to tell my brother that they were not real but he did get a lesson on finding real cubans. He is going back to mexico in a couple of monthes and he said he is going to go to the place he bought them and warn everyone "FAKE CUBANS FAKE CUBANS!!!"





Smoked said:


> That may be a bad idea.


:tpd:
An American in Mexico making a scene calling out a local.
VERY bad idea.
:2


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

Smoked said:


> That may be a bad idea.


yeah i'd say you are all right......bad idea....i dont want my brother to end up dead. He should just despute the charges on his credit card.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CIGARTOYZ said:


> yeah i'd say you are all right......bad idea....i dont want my brother to end up dead. He should just despute the charges on his credit card.


Not a good idea either.

"Hello? Visa? I'm not going to pay this charge? Why? I was attempting to make an illegal purchase and got scammed."

Chalk it up to experience and a lesson learned.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Or tell the credit card company they just sold him plain, old rotten cigars... that's worth a dispute, no country or origin named.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Or tell the credit card company they just sold him plain, old rotten cigars... that's worth a dispute, no country or origin named.


Good point. :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> I'd wish I had a fiver to hang on my wall. If purchasing one didn't mean contributing to a bad cause I'd grab one for the novelty.


i would love to have a box of the glass top esplendidos, the presentation is so pretty. Is it just me or do the glass tops make you smile too?  I guess its one of those things that are so fake that u just have to smile i guess


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> i would love to have a box of the glass top esplendidos, the presentation is so pretty. Is it just me or do the glass tops make you smile too?  *I guess its one of those things that are so fake that u just have to smile i guess*


That. And the RyJ "barber pole". :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> That. And the RyJ "barber pole". :r












i love it!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Yeah, those are very fake.


They make good crayon boxes though.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> They make good crayon boxes though.


Crayola Esplendidos :dr


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

zemekone said:


> i would love to have a box of the glass top esplendidos, the presentation is so pretty. Is it just me or do the glass tops make you smile too?  I guess its one of those things that are so fake that u just have to smile i guess


Saw my first of those at a Tobacco Shop in the Chicago area. Had about 15 different kinds of cigars but the big display was there. 3 boxes, only 4.99 per cigar.

This guy actually used scotch tape to put a Habana Label on the inside of the lid.

Ugh.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Rule #1. Glass top = fake :BS


:tpd:


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Last time I was in Mexico, I had this guy trying to sell me Cubans. 

He had scam written all over him so I told him I wouldn't take a chance getting them over the border. He told me it wasn't a problem because he had non-Cuban bands to slip over the cigar and in the bllink of an eye he slipped the Cuban band off the cigar like it had aged 100 years and slipped an NC band in its place.

It was like the NC band was made for this cigar. Oh wait, maybe it was made for this cigar


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hmmmmm, camo bands huh? might have to consider that on out trip to old TJ next month.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tip: If a guy in Nassau drops the price of Esplendidos from $20 each to 3 for $15, they might be fakes.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Tip: If a guy in Nassau drops the price of Esplendidos from $20 each to 3 for $15, they might be fakes.


They were, I mean, are?:sl


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> They were, I mean, are?:sl


Oh, I bought 'em anyway for kicks, just to see what they were selling. What was $15 on vacation, right? They actually were halfway decent cigars. Cohibas? Not so much.


----------

